# I had a stroke



## 357mag (Dec 28, 2018)

About a week ago I suffered a stroke and as a result I am now on lipator so that means I will have to limit my cholesterol intake so I will have to cut back on my intake of pulled pork brisket and other fatty meats like bacon.That is really bad news. how I love my fatty meats. I have a prime packer in the freezer right now I am anxious to smoke. i just praise God that I didn't suffer any paralysis or other deficits and I know I should watch what I eat if I want to live a long life And not leave my wife a widow.The stroke left a golf ball sized lesion in my brain. it is a miracle i didn't suffer any paralysis or deficits. I will still eat brisket and pulled pork I just won't eat a pound at a time.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 28, 2018)

Prayers sent for a full speedy recovery


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 28, 2018)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers from Wonder Dog Ranch. 

Scott


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2018)

So sorry to hear this, but I'm glad it wasn't worse. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 28, 2018)

Sorry to hear. Hope they take very good care of you.
This growin old stuff ain't for no sissies.
Prayers from here on the Left Coast.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 28, 2018)

Sorry to hear about this too.  You got super lucky and that is a good thing.


----------



## dcecil (Dec 28, 2018)

Prayers for your Health, glad your still with us.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 28, 2018)

Sorry to hear but glad it wasn't worse, time to try finding those healthy smoking recipes


----------



## ameskimo1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Glad you pulled through! I did the mini stroke (the warning) about 2 years ago and it took almost every ounce of strength out of me, I can't imagine what your going through. Prayers for a speedy recovery and be sure to include some leafy greens with your smokes now!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 28, 2018)

Glad you are still with us.  God Bless.


----------



## 2TrakMind (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm brand new here, and just wanted to say that I'm praying for you. Glad to hear it wasn't worse. 

Not offering medical advice, but my doctor put me on fish oil capsulesb becauseof my cholesterol, and it had a tremendous effect. I didn't want to go on something like lipitor, because the potential side effects are as bad as the potential effect of doing nothing.  I still changed my diet quite a bit, but the fish oil seems to have made a big impact. Just thought I'd mention it in case you thought it was worth talking to your doctor about.


----------



## 357mag (Dec 28, 2018)

thanks for all of the prayers and good wishes. I am glad I only smoke meats and not tobacco.I will pot my next brisket cook with pictures. hopefully it will be soon


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 28, 2018)

Glad to hear your feeling better

Look forward to seeing some more of your post's on this forum.


----------



## link (Dec 28, 2018)

Here is hoping for a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2018)

A stroke is bad business.  Sure glad to hear you pulled through--and no paralysis.
Listen to the doc and you'll be smoking again real soon.
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank God you dodged the brain bullet. Many prayers for a speedy recovery and the patience to follow the doc's advice.


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear. It stinks when our health can take a turn at a moments notice. Glad it wasn't really serious. Still a serious issue for you. It sucks when we have to deprive ourselves of the foods we love so much. My heart goes out for all when it comes to that. All stand behind / beside you when cutting back saves and extends your life. Good luck to you and hope for the best to you. It's not only your family outside of here but those that know you in here that care and want the best for you. We want our fellow members to be here with us a long time.
Get well and rest
Rob
MI


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 29, 2018)

Prayers, good thoughts bud!

Take care of your self, don't put the hobby in front of your own health!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear that, but glad to know that you didn't suffer any lasting effects!
There are a lot of lean meats that you can smoke, and as you said a little brisket every once in a while should be good!
Just don't overdo it!
I'm finding out myself how bad it sucks to get old!!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 29, 2018)

Wishing you a quick recovery. Healthy smoke is still a good smoke...
Your family is most important.


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 29, 2018)

Sorry for your situation you’re very lucky to not suffer permanent damage. I had a series of mini strokes and at the time  i didn’t realize what was happening it was just some bad dizziness but I ended up losing partial feeling in my left hand an arm  feels like it fell asleep and never woke up.


----------



## cansmoke (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank goodness you survived that. You'll likely figure out ways to get the flavour without as much fat.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 29, 2018)

I am a 6-time stroke survivor over the last 10 years.  It is a scary event, and the possibility of it happening again is overwhelming, too.  I've had to re-teach myself how to type 6 times, and still cannot write or print, just scribble to be able to communicate.
The best action is an immediate reaction to a stroke.  Get your numbers in line - weight, bloodwork (HDL, LDL, A1c, etc. etc.), exercise (start slow!  Don't push yourself, just a little at a time, follow your neurologist's or PCP's orders!), low cal diet (cut out carbs, increase proteins), see a nutritionist, and reduce stress.
Any questions about meat I'd be glad to answer; I was a meat cutter, meat manager, deli-bakery manager, and District Supervisor for meat, cheese, deli, bakery, etc. for over 30 years, born and brought up in a meat market then went on to chain stores.  Hind meats are far better for you than fore meats.  Fats are twice the calories of lean meats.  High cholesterol levels are killers.  All the conventional wisdom about good meats are now reversed;  lean vs. fat, less marbling vs. more, leaner hindquarter cuts vs. fattier forequarter cuts, and so on.  Why?  Because your life depends upon it.  But!  You can still enjoy smoked meats by careful regulation of what you're smoking.  Instead of belly bacon, learn how to make buck board bacon, it's much leaner.  Canadian bacon (side bacon it's also called).  Corned beef and pastrami out of lean hindquarter meats vs. forequarter meats.  Beef bacon, also, out of lean beef.  Many of my links below this post are things I've made a/c my strokes, like naked smoked chickens!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2018)

Glad it wasn't worse for you, 357!!
I had a stroke on Nov 8, 2012, but it happened while I was still unconscious from my Open Heart Surgery.
I got a bunch of things screwed up, but all I do is take a Ton of BP Meds & I eat just about anything I want, but with a lot of Portion Control. I haven't added salt to anything since then, and I am careful of the sodium content in processed foods I eat. 
Hang in there Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## old sarge (Dec 29, 2018)

357mag - Glad you are still with us.  I had a couple of TIAs a while back, left me numb down my entire left side and now have an aneurysm clip somewhere in my brain.  Scary stuff. I recovered.  And I too have to watch my food intake and take pills.  Somewhere along the line the doctors decided I needed a stent in one of the hearts big boys. More pills! One day at a time and everything in moderation. And I do not eat a meal without giving thanks to my Creator. I stopped taking life for granted.  Hope you continue to get better with each passing day.


----------



## Bigtank (Jan 1, 2019)

Best of luck on your recovery


----------



## donaltman3 (Jan 1, 2019)

I will not pretend to be a doctor but I will tell you something I tried and have had good luck with lowering my cholesterol level.  Metamucil.  I take a coffee mug each morning and put two big spoonfuls in it, top with cold water and swirl around. I use the sugar free kind and it tastes great.  Like the old tang we drank growing up.  All the fiber from the metamucil bonds with the cholesterol in your system and helps you eliminate it.      It has helped get my cholesterol in check and I look forward to a glass when I wake up.     Just my two cents, it can’t hurt anything to give it a try.  (I’d do this along with anything else a doctor has suggested not in place of what a doctor has suggested).    -Speedy recovery!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers are with you 357, glad you did not suffer disabilities. Lot's of good advice here. Best of luck going forward and into the new year.


----------



## 357mag (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for all of the prayers you guys, this proves this is the best forum I have ever been part of. next week I have to go for heart surgery to close a hole in my heart that may have cause the blood clot to go to my brain in the first place. After the surgery my risk for another stroke is greatly reduced.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 2, 2019)

357, my prayers are with you. Sounds like you are getting good care (I am not a doc but have been in health care for quite some time) and looks like they found the main culprit. 

Lot's of good, healthy things to smoke other than fatty meats. This forum has a boatload of ideas. Search it with reckless abandon!

Godspeed,
TB


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2019)

God bless you. I’ve seen the stroke effects in my father in law. Glad you came out of this without impairment. Take it easy and all things in moderation.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

357mag said:


> Thanks for all of the prayers you guys, this proves this is the best forum I have ever been part of. next week I have to go for heart surgery to close a hole in my heart that may have cause the blood clot to go to my brain in the first place. After the surgery my risk for another stroke is greatly reduced.



I hope all goes good during the surgery.  We'll keep you in our prayers.

P.S.
Keep that blood pressure in check too.


----------



## cansmoke (Jan 3, 2019)

Prayers for continued recovery. You'll probably come up with some awesome recipes we'll all benefit from.
Keep on smokin'


----------



## nimrod (Feb 2, 2019)

Hoping for a full & speedy recovery for you.


----------



## eazybreezy02 (Feb 2, 2019)

357mag said:


> About a week ago I suffered a stroke and as a result I am now on lipator so that means I will have to limit my cholesterol intake so I will have to cut back on my intake of pulled pork brisket and other fatty meats like bacon.That is really bad news. how I love my fatty meats. I have a prime packer in the freezer right now I am anxious to smoke. i just praise God that I didn't suffer any paralysis or other deficits and I know I should watch what I eat if I want to live a long life And not leave my wife a widow.The stroke left a golf ball sized lesion in my brain. it is a miracle i didn't suffer any paralysis or deficits. I will still eat brisket and pulled pork I just won't eat a pound at a time.


Glad you made it through ok!


----------

